# Roland EGX-350 Engraver



## Koolshades (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a new or barely used Roland EGX-350 or EGX-30 engraver to cut rhinestone templates. Any idea where the best price would be?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This particular unit is fairly new and may not be in the used market yet. You might keep an eye on Rolandasd.com and check out their store for refurbs. in any case the most probably place would be from an individual. You might try checking out the user forum at Rolandasd... and post your request there


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Koolshades said:


> I'm looking for a new or barely used Roland EGX-350 or EGX-30 engraver to cut rhinestone templates. Any idea where the best price would be?


 Check with Coastal. They are a roland distributor. And as a memeber of the forum you may get a discount.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can find used 30's on the market if you can get the rhinestone software you would have it,


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know in looking at my new 350 I asked if they had any used ones at ordway.. They had a reconditioned one at that time.. but it was only like 200 less.. so really not worth it to me.. .. I just got new..


----------



## Koolshades (Sep 4, 2008)

The best quote I've got so far is from SignWarehouse at $4317.90 for brand new 350. I hear the EGX-30 with Corel Draw software will do the same job. ???


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i got mine from Ordway Sign supply it was 4495. or some such.. but no shipping.. and Ordway is great to work with.. I wouldnt buy from signwarehouse for anything ....lol


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its a bit tricky to design the hole patterns,, but after corel draw you have to have a software to drive the engraver to set tool paths etc.


----------



## Koolshades (Sep 4, 2008)

After Corel draw I guess you use the DR Engrave software that comes with the EGX-30.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That would be it, also you can get a different software if that isn't to your liking and there are several available,, actually any table will do it doesn't have to be a Roland.
I think you just have to have the correct size bit and set your depth at around 20,ooo th of a inch deep


----------



## Koolshades (Sep 4, 2008)

Any thoughts about spending over double for the EGX-350 versus the EGX-30 for low production use? I can get a new 30 for $2100.00. Is the 350 that much easier to use or will it have better resale value in a year?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I cant remember the engraving size of the 30 but I do believe the 350 is a heavier machine and the software is a lot different than the standard dr. engrave and I think for the 350 a new plug in is coming so that different sized holes can be done on one template but if its just low cost the 30 will do just fine


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

mystysue said:


> i got mine from Ordway Sign supply it was 4495. or some such.. but no shipping.. and Ordway is great to work with.. I wouldnt buy from signwarehouse for anything ....lol


I agree with you on not dealing with Signwarehouse. I had terrible customer service from them. I have been waiting for a call back for almost 2 yrs., I guess they could be busy. .... JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roger you are correct that a new piece of software is coming out for the 350 that will make our lives easier. I saw a demo in long beach and I am lurking around to grab it when it debuts...probably around the end of Sep..I think the price will around $300 USD only from roland...

by the way Dr engrave I find to be rather limitiing..

As to doing different sized holes in the same template...it can be done!...I have it figured out and really quite simple..


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Charles, I agree with the dr engrave program being rather limiting..
to me time is money and its so much faster and easier with the engravestudio

the rhinestone pattern making can be done in corel for example.. but It sure would be alot harder lol..

Im still learning these programs altho i have done engraving for years on my old machine.
Im not sure that i would ever use dr engrave now that my engrave studio is working so well.. .. I have done over 1,000 dollars in engraving in the last two days using the engravestudio software.
I thought I had gotten all the engraving done and then got an order for 34 more plaques i need to make tommorow.....
Im looking forward to getting the bit for the rhinestones.. 

One use that many people dont realize is one that keeps me busy.
In many cities the inspectors require that all meters and electric panels be labeled with engraved plaques, with the address etc.. these are 1 inch by 3 inches with numbers or address and when any work is done on old places or new places the inspectors require these to pass inspection.. 
I sell these little buggers for 4.50 each.. and do 100's each week.. 
If you have an engraver find out if they are required in your area.. if they are let the inspectors know you have the capibity to do them.. and let the electricians know that you do them.
they are engraved on the black romar type plastic that when you engrave the letters are white.
you can make over $1,000 on a piece of romar that cost you about 65 dollars..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Susan...have you tried rhinestone transfers or templates...this will let you make some more $$ with your engraver


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Charles , not yet.. as i just got the engraver last week and I am waiting for that bit to come.
I have fiddled in the software though and have a few patterns worked out to engrave as soon as the bit gets here.

Im looking forward to selling both the shirts and the templates and transfers.. .. The engraver seems like a real time saver


----------



## sandysparklez (Jun 25, 2007)

Koolshades said:


> I'm looking for a new or barely used Roland EGX-350 or EGX-30 engraver to cut rhinestone templates. Any idea where the best price would be?


I have one,I only used once during over the phone training, I had great ideas but never got around to using it. I paid 6k from all american about a year ago.make me a offer over $3200.I am in missouri for shipping purposes.


----------



## leigh121 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi there is this machine still available for sale? please email me if it is - thanks - [email protected]


----------



## bluporcelain (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to jump in but I am looking to purchase a Roland engraver. I am currently looking at the EGX-20 mainly because of pricing, however after looking through some of the post I see that you guys have found this one as well as the 30 for a better price than I have found. I would appreciate a heads up.

I am looking to do light engraving.. tags, name plates and some decorator stuff. 

Thank you everyone in advance.
Cher


----------



## sandysparklez (Jun 25, 2007)

has been sold,I cant figure out how to remove ad.


----------



## bluporcelain (May 13, 2006)

Sandy is ok, understood sold. I was just asking if anyone could give me some feed back on the machines and if one was available great. 

I have been doing some research on them and saw your post.


----------

